

Which YC companies started with a non-technical founder? - newchimedes
http://www.quora.com/Which-if-any-Y-Combinator-companies-have-started-with-a-non-technical-founders
Any of you guys know the answer? Curious with YC application deadlines around the corner...
======
pg
I believe the only startup we've funded with no hacker founders was
Auctomatic, founded by Harjeet and Kulveer Taggar. But they had technical
backgrounds so we felt confident they could learn to program. As it turned out
they got hackers another way, by merging with a startup that we had just
accepted, whose founders were two programmers.

------
zelandpanther
I couldn't read the answer but since I send application hope that there is
someone who start company and that wasn't technical,since my colleague and I
also aren't technical.

------
Montagist
This doesn't apply to all such people but non-technical startup founders -
unless the idea is very much -non- technical - don't garner any sympathy from
me. My opinion is mostly based on having worked with, but mostly just for,
some types who wanna squeeze you for technical information so they can shine
for VCs without giving you much stake in anything. Worse yet are the ones
who're aiming to be bought by Google or some other similar tech-giant that was
founded by technical members. The smart people in this group will get paired
up with a technical founder quick, but even still how will they know someone's
the real deal? Really it just boils down to a question of how one expects to
"win the war" if they are not - and have never been - "in the trenches"? Then
again, I'm pretty certain those particular guys i've worked for were just
special pieces of work and that senselessness is not a trait specific to non-
technical founders o:)

